# POTD - 'Photo of the Day' Thread



## mmmikey (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi i'm new here so hope i don't get ignored :blushing: A big "HELLO TO EVERYBODY!!!!!!" from me.

Just thought I'd start off with a 'Photo of the Day' thread...

Hope people join in as it's just for a bit of fun!  

ok....... who's gonna post the 1st POTD?

See ya soon... Mikey


----------



## mmmikey (Jul 18, 2006)

well, guess i'll go 1st then lol

not today but yesterday..

a pineapple growing wild on the roadside







i'll post another pic tomorrow


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Mikey and welcome to ThePhotoForum.
What do you want people to do in this, your POTD-thread (look around the forums for our POTM-nominations and polls!). Post the pic that they consider their best of the day? If that is what you want, then I would assume our Photo Themes would be a better host for the thread, so let me move it over there.


----------



## mmmikey (Jul 18, 2006)

ok no problem moving this thread, suppose i should have been a bit clearer..

I didn't have any particular theme in mind just a 'general' daily photo.. thought it would be a good idea (even if it were a sticky in the general forum) reason being so many people are posting threads willy-nilly which contain just 1 photo causing threads to disappear in like 5mins. I'm new here and it was just an idea based on observation. thought it might tidy things up a little.

also, I did see the POTM forum first but was not aware that only photos in that particular forum would be eligable for nomination. i thought it was photos across the whole forum (including genreral). the POTD thread was suppose to be general photos thread and thought any pics there would automatically be eligable for nomination.. sorry my mistake.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2006)

The thing about a thread that in the end contains VERY MANY photos from all sorts of sources (image hosts) is that those threads tend to load very slowly for some - since not all have fast connections, some are still on dial-up. 

Yes, the General Gallery has a very fast turn-over, as it were, and often within a day your own pic has moved to Page 2 where no one comes looking any more.

But you have the chance to view your subscribed (i.e. those threads in which you have once posted a reply) threads via the UserCP, so you will always find all the new answers to any thread in which you have posted a reply, whether it be just a reply or your own thread with your photo(s) in the first post. That way it does not really matter where your thread has moved to over night, and once you post again in that very thread, it will be back on top. 

So in a way things sort themselves well enough.
PLUS we have the search function - and you can study a particular member's last 200 posts if you click on Member's List, then find that member, go to their profile and click on "Show all threads by...".


----------

